# /var/root



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

How do I get into my /var/root folder? It said permission denied.
Specifically, what it says is:



> The folder "root" could not be opened because you do not have sufficient access privileges.


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

It's for your own good. 

Seriously, if you don't have a VERY specific reason to be in there, that's NOT a place you want to go. If you really need access, the best way would probably be to activate the root account and go in through the Terminal. Those folders are locked for a reason - not only so people can't mess with them, but also so any malicious attacks can't reach the system level.

Another way to access it is to do a Get Info and change the permissions to allow yourself access, but a warning when using this method: ALWAYS return the permissions to their original state if you change any system permissions.


----------

